# Mozilla Sunbird on intranet



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

We are in need of a master calendar at work that needs to be shared among a bunch of employees using PC and Mac. We were thinking of Exchange but I've heard it doesn't work good with iCal.

Now we're down to Mozilla Sunbird. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to install Sunbird on the intranet and share among employees? If so, does anyone know of a book or knowledge base that can help me set it up?

Thanks!


----------

